# Mundus Color 65



## Dany (May 14, 2018)

This is not a movie camera but this Mundus color 65 is a French camera that was used to produce 300 color slides (format 10x15 mm) for each double eight film loaded.
The cost of each processed slide was obviously very low.
The lever on the side, when actuated, winds the film and cocks the shutter.
Produced  from 1965 to circa 1975 this model is quite scarce, even in France
The small light cell attached was sold as an option at the time. It's a Bewi Piccolo.
You may see the two other Mundus of my collection here:

Mundus ....Strange ones


----------



## Jeff15 (May 14, 2018)

A real blast from the past...


----------



## tirediron (May 14, 2018)

Very cool - a totally new one to me.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 16, 2018)

Beauty! Love it.


----------



## Braineack (May 16, 2018)

the graphic on the aperture control is lol.


----------

